# Essex Meet - Saturday 27th March 2010



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Invitation to everyone to meet at The Swan Inn, Chappel, near Colchester on Saturday 27th March from 12.30pm.

There is a big car park, good food and real ales..and normally an open fire! Also some good background shots for photos with the Viaduct etc.

Please advise if you plan to attend.

Address is:

The Swan Inn
The Street
Chappel
Colchester
Essex
CO6 2DD

See you there,

Graham


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Put me down please Graham  8)


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Should be ok for me Graham - put me down!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> Invitation to everyone to meet at The Swan Inn, Chappel, near Colchester on Saturday 27th March from 12.30pm.
> 
> There is a big car park, good food and real ales..and normally an open fire! Also some good background shots for photos with the Viaduct etc.
> 
> ...


yes mate i will be there, lets hope we can get a bit of interest going in the area


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

there surely must be more people in essex area that will be able to make this meet, we want to start organising a monthly meet but if no one bothers to come to them then its never gonna happen


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

i don't think i can come to this one but future meets i am up for.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So, roll count so far ....

GraTTs58
DoTTi
UKRPG
Denimblue225turbo


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

i'll speak to Kelly about this and see if we can both come


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Great, it would be good to see both of you there.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

graTT58 said:


> Great, it would be good to see both of you there.


No problem. When does the BMW arrive? Is the TT your day to day car at the moment? Just curious.


----------



## dolph (Aug 21, 2009)

Me and the love of my life should be there..... the missus might come along as well !


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Great, it would be good to see both of you there.
> ...


I hope that the Z4 will arrive at the end of March in time for some better weather. The TT isnt my daily car, I leave that job to my 3-series.


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

sorry couldn't make the mid-week meet ... works just too busy during the week

A little way off but this one's in the diary .. will be good to meet some new faces


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

graTT58 said:


> Great, it would be good to see both of you there.


All things being well we will be there  I'm looking forward to seeing lots of TT's in one place!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

graTT58 said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do love the styling of the new Z4 - I hope you enjoy it and be sure to post some pictures in the other marques section.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Its good to see that the numbers for this event are growing!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Is it worth getting a list on the front to confirm who is?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UKRPG said:


> Is it worth getting a list on the front to confirm who is?


I started one in one of my posts but it really needs to be on the main post of this thread I think


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Dotti said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> > Is it worth getting a list on the front to confirm who is?
> ...


I guess it's up to Graham then


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Blimey, small world...I met my other 'alf in the Swann, nearly 30 years ago!!

Have a good meet folks!

Regards
Ross


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

ross_cj250 said:


> Blimey, small world...I met my other 'alf in the Swann, nearly 30 years ago!!
> 
> Have a good meet folks!
> 
> ...


Don't fancy a drink there for old times sake? Bring that lovely TTS with you


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

mcmoody said:


> ross_cj250 said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey, small world...I met my other 'alf in the Swann, nearly 30 years ago!!
> ...


Sounds tempting but we're only back from a few days away on the 27th...perhaps another time, could maybe combine it with a visit to family in Colchester and Halstead.

Regards
Ross


----------



## kaplan98 (Jun 27, 2009)

> GraTTs58
> DoTTi
> UKRPG
> Denimblue225turbo


Count me in as well. Good choice for venue.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

OK, at the moment, we have the following attending:

graTT58
Dotti
UKPRG
Denimblue225turbo
Kelly
Mcmoody
Dolph
Kaplan98

Lets hope even more people express an interest before the day.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Kool and the gang


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

graTT58 said:


> OK, at the moment, we have the following attending:
> 
> graTT58
> Dotti
> ...


err missed me off the list ... it's still in my diary


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Updated list :-

graTT58
Dotti
UKPRG
Denimblue225turbo
Kelly
Mcmoody
Dolph
Kaplan98
Tatty

:wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Updated list :-
> 
> graTT58
> Dotti
> ...


excellent its really gettin going and there's still another couple of weeks [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Updated list :-
> ...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

This is only just down to road from me 

Unfortunately I'm away that weekend - but will definitely come to the next one if it's at the same location


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

NickP said:


> This is only just down to road from me
> 
> Unfortunately I'm away that weekend - but will definitely come to the next one if it's at the same location


Thats a shame, i am organising one in april for braintree so that wont be too far for you  
Were trying to get a monthly one going for us north essex'ers so should be good


----------



## danjones0802 (Dec 24, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Look forward to seeing you Dan


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

well im excited, only about 2 weeks away now, my first TT meet :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Best get cleaning then!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

OK, this is the latest list of attendees:

graTT58
Dotti
UKPRG
Denimblue225turbo
Kelly
Mcmoody
Dolph
Kaplan
taTTy
danjones0802

Any more takers??


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i shall be bringing bella_beetle2.0 with me :roll:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

denimblue225turbo said:


> i shall be bringing bella_beetle2.0 with me :roll:


you sure will :wink:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I will hopefully be there (all things well and good) with KellyAnne so nice to know there's going to be a few faces there.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Im still in - I have meets Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday next week omg :?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> Im still in - I have meets Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday next week omg :?


Im glad your coming, i wanna see those stolen 19'' R8 reps!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

slightly more on the car than that including a couple of new things - oh yes. Loosing it Friday for the work to be done :?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

yes i can see you have a major modding bug, if i had the money at the moment i would be exactly the same, looking forward to getting some ideas


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just a quick update:

The landlord of the pub is expecting us on the day and will be reserving an area of the car park for us. He is looking forward to our arrival and will also reserve an area of the pub for us for lunch etc.

Cheers,

Graham


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds good Graham - always like to know my car will be safe.


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

I would be there as I only live up the road,

If only to try and entice someone into buying the QS !!

But alas Im in hospital for my final operation the day before (surgeon cant find his Rolex from the previous op ) so wont be out in time to come and annoy people in my Beemer !!

 

Hope to make the next one though, havent been to The Swan in a few years.

J.


----------



## dolph (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry chaps - going to have to pull out.

Uncle is unwell so think we're heading oop north to see him.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

my old man (coachdriver_2009) shall be coming along, dont know how long he can stay though because he has got to go and pick ipswich town up in cambridge


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> my old man (coachdriver_2009) shall be coming along, dont know how long he can stay though because he has got to go and pick ipswich town up in cambridge


Family outing then for you with your dad and Bluebell


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

lol, may aswell make a day of it i suppose :lol:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Am seeing the landlord tomorrow night to make final arrangements for Saturday so final numbers would be appreciated now.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i am bringing 2 cars, 3 people


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hi guys, was guna try and make this but ive gotta be back home for 2pm. Thought you were meeting earlier :?

Maybe next tim e


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> hi guys, was guna try and make this but ive gotta be back home for 2pm. Thought you were meeting earlier :?
> 
> Maybe next tim e


Ah man...12:30 meet...how long will it take you to get to kent in the RS :wink:

Ps. there are two of us in only one TT - Kellys is still with dealer for S-Tronic repair.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

my fiancee is meeting my family jeweller, so apparently i must be there to see her empty my pockets [smiley=bigcry.gif]

He weill be arriving a 1pm, and even i cant make it back that quick :lol: , although it might be worth a try


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

OK, looks like the attendees are as follows:

graTT58
Dotti
UKPRG
Denimblue225turbo
KellyAnne
McMoody
Kaplan
taTTy
danjones0802
bella-beetle
coachdriver_2009


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

lovely - see you all then!


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

See you all tomorrow guys!


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm still up for it ... just hope the car still is :?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Im sure if you have a problem well give you a tow!!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

or we may just point and laugh
only joking..................we will just laugh, pointing would be rude :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hi guys

I just wanted to check something, this meet isnt until 12:30??


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I will probably get there for 12, find the best parking space


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Safe journey everybody and look forward to seeing you all loverly flufferlies 8)


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

Might be able to make this now as my op got cancelled in the end today.

J.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Great to meet you all today - a top group of people and really enjoyed the chat/drink

Good location too!

Posting pictures when Ive finished my "work" :?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Was great to meet everybody, a good turn out for our first local meet, had a good chat with everyone, cars looked good, location was spot on and food was excellent.


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Well done Graham and thanks

Great loaction, reserved parking, good food, viaduct as a backdrop ... and most of all good company.

Looking forward to the next meet already


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Im glad you enjoyed today's meeting guys - I did too.

The cars looked superb and its was good to meet up with a great bunch of people. I think we all came away with a good set of photos too, especially with the viaduct in the background.

Im looking forward to the next meeting too.

Cheers,

Graham


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello loverly flufferlies  I want a fat knob! [smiley=whip.gif] 

Thanks Graham for organising this event. Great location, lovely food and a fantastic crowd. Lovely to meet you all . Can't wait until the next one and to see you all again 8)

Piccies to follow tomorrow  

Glen :- Love your new signature looks fab


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Agreed, lovely to meet you all. Had a good time


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

Excellent relaxed and picturesque venue with good people, good cars, good food! Thanks for making me welcome at my first TT meet. Nice to meet some friendly enthusiasts, I've come away with some inspiration having seen some of the mods on show, this is gonna get expensive . Thanks again.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

burn_the_witch said:


> I've come away with some inspiration having seen some of the mods on show, this is gonna get expensive . Thanks again.


Is it taTTy's engine bay thats gonna get you spending, because i think thats where i am going next, also tempted to go for a bizarre colour, makes it stand out soooo much more and looks a lot better i think


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Can someone post some pictures please..


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> Can someone post some pictures please..


have a look in the mk1 section mate, there under 'essex meet'


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone post some pictures please..
> ...


Thanks - have just had a look through, some good ones!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Here's my piccies


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Some really good ones there dotti. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Great pics. We will have to meet up there again some time, especially in the summer.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks McMoody and nice to have met you and Kelly-Anne also. So sorry I didn't get many of your TT aswell as Graham's also, I was bowled over by the viaduct to be honest but next time promise to take some more of my low type shots especially for you 

At least I got one of a train on the viaduct though


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

well done dotti, great photo's as usual


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> well done dotti, great photo's as usual


Thank you 

If I'm honest I took some good photos of your TT because I know with your leg you can't bend down to take any low ones. Bobby looks stunning in your TT. Hope you both didn't mind me posting her on here


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

aslong as you keep saying she looks stunning i am sure she isnt too worried  
It was a really good meet though and weather was almost perfect but like graTT58 said we need to have another meet there in the height of summer


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry -posted mine in the mk 1 area so more would see them . Sorry mk2 guys  :?


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> burn_the_witch said:
> 
> 
> > I've come away with some inspiration having seen some of the mods on show, this is gonna get expensive . Thanks again.
> ...


  that was a pretty impressive engine bay, nice and individual, some really nice details in there! I think i need a few other changes before I get into the engine bay ...... lowering, rims, spacers, exhaust .... nothing too major


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

UKRPG said:


> Sorry -posted mine in the mk 1 area so more would see them . Sorry mk2 guys  :?


No worries - I ventured accross to where all you mk1'ers hide and found them!


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ive copied and pasted a few pictures into the Mk2 area, but sadly, the pictures dont generate as much enthusiasm as those on the Mk1 forum :?


----------

